# AMD Phenom? II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

can I get a review of this processor??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

tomshardware.com check the cpu charts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

Not able to find this CPU....could you please provide the direct link....??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

They have many of the available cpu's, they may not have that exact model. I didn't check, that is just the source that I use for cpu comparison. You should be able to find a model similar to that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

Ok....Well could you guys tell me how good is this processor,I m planning to buy a laptop with the configurations : AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s),4GB 1333 Mhz Dual Channel (2 X 2GB) DDR3 RAM,7400 RPM 500 GB HDD,DVD Writer,2.8AHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Battery,ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v 1GB,90W AC Adapter,Dell Wireless 1501 802.11b/g/n Half Mini Card,15.6" (39.6cm) Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife™ (1366x768),Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Internal (2.1+EDR) Mini-Card,7-in-1 Flash Memory Reader: SD, SDHC, MMC, MMC+, xD, MS, MS Pro,3 Years Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection .... is this a good configuration for 47000 Rupees....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

Depends on what you are doing. Any current model cpu is overkill for office work and surfing the internet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

I would be surfing internet,downloading from internet,working on MS Office,photoshop & Coreldraw somtimes,also games like POP,NFS,FIFA,CRICKET etc....hows the configuration for these kind of work....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

That laptop should be fine for normal PC see but laptops do not make good gamers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

@ Tyree : "That laptop should be fine for normal PC see but laptops do not make good gamers"Is it because of heating issues....?? or is it because of performance??....Is the configuration ok to play the games I've mentioned??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

The performance is typically not as good as a similar desktop model. And yes, they typically run much warmer, especially if gaming. They are also not upgradeable. 

As for the specs, check the game requirements and verify that model meets the recommendations.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

I can upgrade the RAM or HDD later on,but not the CPU or GPU....right?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

How's this config.... : 2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz .. 15.6" (39.6cm) FHD (1920x1080) B+RGLED display with TrueLife™ .. 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4GB) .. 500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive .. Tray Load Fixed Blu-ray BD-ROM / DVD + /-RW Combo Drive .. 2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus .. 9 Cell Primary Battery .. Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS .. 3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year CompleteCover .. JBL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement .. 20W peak audio performance: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer .. 9-in-1 card reader .. 1 x HDMI 1.4,supporting 3D output for 3D Bly Ray,3D Video Streaming and Gaming as well as 5.1 Audio .. Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet .. 130W AC Adapter .. Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English) DVD Media..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

That laptop should be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

k.... that costs whooping 81000 Rs. /- Approx. $1688.... Is it worht that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*



[email protected] said:


> k.... that costs whooping 81000 Rs. /- Approx. $1688.... Is it worht that?


Only you can answer that. If you don't need portability, you can likely get a similar desktop for less or a faster desktop for the same amount,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

I Mean to say is that portable device worth that money....it is with three year accidental damage...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2.0GHz, 2M, 3.6GT/s)*

bump....


----------

